# aus allgemeinem array auf methoden abgeleiteter klassen zugr



## Herr der Runden (28. Jun 2006)

hey,

ich hab fogendes Problem:

ich will ein schachspeil programmieren, 

hierzu habe ich mir ein oberklasse "allgemeine_figur" angelegt, diese ist public und beinhaltet einige ferig ausprogrammierte funktionen.
nun leite ich mir von dieser "allgemeinen_figur" klassen ab - Bauer - Turm - Springer usw.

in meinem hauptteil erstelle ich mir ein array 
*allgemeine_figur[][] schachbrett = new allgemeine_figur[8][8];*

dann befülle ich dieses array
*schachbrett[0][0] = new Bauer;*

wie kann ich über *schachbrett[0][0]* auf methoden zugreifen die ich in der klasse Bauer geschrieben habe.

mein Versuch war folgender: die methode in allgemeine_figur geschrieben, und dann in der Klasse Bauer überschrieben.
mit dem oden angegebenen zugriff wird aber die methode aus der klasse allgemeine_figur genommen


----------



## Herr der Runden (28. Jun 2006)

ok es funktioniert doch, sorry


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jun 2006)

Abgesehen davon dass man von dererlei Code blind wird.

allgemeine_figur => AllgemeineFigur

Und was soll das mit dem "wie kann ich über schachbrett[0][0] auf methoden zugreifen die ich in der klasse Bauer geschrieben habe"? So wie ich das Schachspiel kenne, gibts da nur ein Brett und kein zweidimensionales Feld von Brettern, es sei denn du spielst Super-Duper-Speed-Schach...

Deine Basic-Vergangenheit holt dich ein


----------



## Herr der Runden (28. Jun 2006)

ja nee das brett is ne ansammlung von figuren

aber es gayt ja jetz


----------



## Der_Unwissende (29. Jun 2006)

Hi,
wenn du alle Methoden überschreibst, dann wäre es übrigens sinnvoller (und sauberer) auch gleich ein Interface zu verwenden. 

Gruß Der Unwissende


----------



## Herr der Runden (4. Jul 2006)

ich überschreibe aber nur die methode paint und die methode legaler_zug da diese figurenspezifisch sind, in der vererbenden kolasse sind noch x- andere fertige methoden


----------

